# Two cities, same name, both have highrises



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Out of curiosity, besides Richmond VA/BC and Hollywood CA/FL, is Birmingham the only other example of two cities with the same name both having highrises or highrise projects? Those three were the only ones I could remember. I was thinking about the subject for some reason, plenty of cities share their name with other cities, but it's rare that both cities with the same name are big enough to support highrises. But those three do exist, and maybe there are more I forgot about?


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Portland Maine has some "barely" high-rises, the tallest reaching 17 stories and a few more at 13-14. However, Portland Oregon is really the only true highrise city between the two. (Maine's Portland has an incredible downtown though!)

Everett MA and Everett WA both have... a tiny bit. 

Springfield MA and Springfield IL also have a couple highrises.

Manchester England and Manchester NH (which has... a couple).


----------



## richie rich (Aug 7, 2007)

London, England. London, Ontario.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

There are two cities called Taizhou in China, and both are pretty big, so I think it's safe to assume that both have highrises.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Vancouver Washington has a couple of highrises. Not sure about the one in B.C.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I think the only highrises in Toronto, Australia are the palm trees!


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

St. Petersburg, FL and St. Petersburg, Russia
Rochester, MN and Rochester, NY


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

It seems that Frankfort, Kentucky had a highrise, but they blew it up last year:
http://kentuckytoday.com/stories/capital-tower-plaza-comes-tumbling-down,12284


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ I don't know of any other cities called "Frankfort" in the world.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Valencia, Venezuela has 1.4 million population and 10 buildings over 100 metres
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Edificios_más_altos_de_Valencia_(Venezuela)

Valencia, Spain has 0.8m proper city population, 1.6m urban population and 2 buildings over 100 metres. 7 over 90 metres.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Edificios_más_altos_de_Valencia

And both have really bad skyline pictures on google.

As a curiosity, the one in Venezuela didn't get the name from the one in Spain, but from another little town in Spain called Valencia de Don Juan, which has a nice castle








http://www.cronistasoficiales.com/?p=61763


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

--


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

In Florida, they also have a Panama City and a Naples, both beach resorts with typical Hotel skylines. And there is a Melbourne, Florida, the highest building I could find had 15 storeys

Also, both Cartagena and Córdoba in Spain have some small highrises (not 100m), but not real skylines like the cities with the same names in Colombia and Argentina. Same with Lima, Ohio
Finally, we have York (UK), the City with the original twin towers:









wikipedia

@A Chicagoan: I hope it counts although it's only "Naples" and not "Napoli"


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Well, since Napoli is called Naples in English, I'll take it! :cheers:


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

^^If that's the case, St. Paul, Minnesota









Sao Paolo, Brazil


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ I don't know of any other cities called "Frankfort" in the world.


OMG, totally forgot about the other Frankfurt in Germany, which has one tower called Oderturm :bash:









wikipedia


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Suzhou, Anhui - China*








by q2113698

*Suzhou, Jiangsu - China*








by @vc


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

elculo said:


> OMG, totally forgot about the other Frankfurt in Germany, which has one tower called Oderturm :bash:


So THAT'S why the regular Frankfurt is called "Frankfurt am Main".


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Kadzman said:


> ^^If that's the case, St. Paul, Minnesota
> 
> 
> Sao Paolo, Brazil


That's the kind of thing I wanted to avoid. Same names.

St Petersburg, Florida:










Lahkta Center, St Petersburg, Russia:


----------

